# What would Jesus do to a witch?



## ambush80 (Sep 18, 2013)

Is there anybody who believes there are witches?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 18, 2013)

First, what would Jesus even call witch?


----------



## Mars (Sep 18, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> First, what would Jesus even call witch?



Her name. Duh...


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 18, 2013)

He would treat her just like He treated the woman caught in adultery.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 18, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Is there anybody who believes there are witches?



I believe.  

A witch once turned me into a newt.  I got better.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 18, 2013)

A witch is just a female that didn't convert to Christianity and continued practicing the pagan religion of Britain. So, yes, I believe in witches. I don't believe they worship the devil though.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 18, 2013)

DCHunter said:


> A witch is just a female that didn't convert to Christianity and continued practicing the pagan religion of Britain. So, yes, I believe in witches. I don't believe they worship the devil though.



This is the type of definition I was looking for. Not the call name. Sorry I was unclear. Does a witch have to be a female? What about a male that doesn't convert to christianity??


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 18, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> This is the type of definition I was looking for. Not the call name. Sorry I was unclear. Does a witch have to be a female? What about a male that doesn't convert to christianity??


Warlock?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 18, 2013)

Daggum warlocks. I hate them too. Who agrees with the witch definition? Any others?


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 18, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Daggum warlocks. I hate them too. Who agrees with the witch definition? Any others?



If she weighs the same as a duck ... then she's made of wood.  Therefore ... she's a witch!


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Is there anybody who believes there are witches?



Oh there are witches out there.  Witches, witch doctors, voodoo priestesses, voodoo priests,  Thuggee cult leaders, some who worship Satan and some who don't, Santeras and Santeros.

None of them have any supernatural powers.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 18, 2013)

what is the diff between a witch and a wiccan?


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 18, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> He would treat her just like He treated the woman caught in adultery.




Would he do the same to Jeffrey Dahmer?  Tell him to go and sin no more?  Would Jesus tell the cops on him?  I don't see it as the same as the adulteress.  She wasn't hurting anybody.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Is there anybody who believes there are witches?



Absolutely.  There's even witch organizations, web forums dedicated to witchcraft, etc.  Hey, if someone says they're a witch, who am I to argue.


----------



## JFS (Sep 18, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> If she weighs the same as a duck ... then she's made of wood.



Who are you, who are so wise in the ways of science?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

As afar as the Title of the thread "What would Jesus do with a witch?"  There's actually an episode in the New Testament that describes how the Apostles dealt with one.

Acts 8:9

“9 A man named Simon had previously practiced sorcery in that city and astounded the Samaritan people, while claiming to be somebody great. 10 They all paid attention to him, from the least of them to the greatest, and they said, “This man is called the Great Power of God! ” 11 They were attentive to him because he had astounded them with his sorceries for a long time. 12 But when they believed Philip, as he preached the good news about the kingdom of God and the name of Jesus Christ, both men and women were baptized. 13 Then even Simon himself believed. And after he was baptized, he went around constantly with Philip and was astounded “as he observed the signs and great miracles that were being performed.
Simon’s Sin
14 When the apostles who were at Jerusalem heard that Samaria had welcomed God’s message, they sent Peter and John to them. 15 After they went down there, they prayed for them, so the Samaritans might receive the Holy Spirit. 16 For He had not yet come down on any of them; they had only been baptized in the name of the Lord Jesus. 17 Then Peter and John laid their hands on them, and they received the Holy Spirit.
18 When Simon saw that the Holy Spirit was given through the laying on of the apostles’ hands, he offered them money, 19 saying, “Give me this power too, so that anyone I lay hands on may receive the Holy Spirit.”
20 But Peter told him, “May your silver be destroyed with you, because you thought the “gift of God could be obtained with money! 21 You have no part or share in this matter, because your heart is not right before God. 22 Therefore repent of this wickedness of yours, and pray to the Lord that the intent of your heart may be forgiven you. 23 For I see you are poisoned by bitterness and bound by iniquity.”
24 “Please pray to the Lord for me,” Simon replied, “so that nothing you have said may happen to me.”
25 Then, after they had testified and spoken the message of the Lord, they traveled back to Jerusalem, evangelizing many villages of the Samaritans.

When Jesus dealt with people one on one he always did it based on where their heart was.  This is what you see the Apostles doing here.  In fact they specifically tell Simon his heart "is not right before God" and to repent and ask God for forgiveness.  Please note they did not cite the Old Testament injunction to kill the Sorcerer.  They rightly understood that what Jesus had taught super ceded the Old Testament Law.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> As afar as the Title of the thread "What would Jesus do with a witch?"  There's actually an episode in the New Testament that describes how the Apostles dealt with one.
> 
> Acts 8:9
> 
> ...




Ah, I see. Now Christians need not kill witches when they see them, nor do they need to abstain from eating pork, shrimp or hyrax nor do they have to abstain from taking the lords name in vain.  Gotcha.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 19, 2013)

I know plenty of christians who live in sin, taking the lords name in vain much too frequently. We should try to regulate that at the federal level.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 19, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Ah, I see. Now Christians need not kill witches when they see them, nor do they need to abstain from eating pork, shrimp or hyrax nor do they have to abstain from taking the lords name in vain.  Gotcha.



Like he said, it appears it boils down to where the heart is.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Ah, I see. Now Christians need not kill witches when they see them, nor do they need to abstain from eating pork, shrimp or hyrax nor do they have to abstain from taking the lords name in vain.  Gotcha.



You know, that's why it's impossible to have an intelligent conversation with you.  When the truth doesn't fit your agenda, you either mock it or distort it.  I said previously this does nothing but make you look foolish and your argument weak, but by all means keep it up.  You are doing a remarkable job of showing any would be observers just how intellectually untenable  your position is.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I know plenty of christians who live in sin, taking the lords name in vain much too frequently..



Unfortunately so do I, but please note that being a Christian is not synonymous with being perfect.  Too many and Believers and Unbelievers alike have horrible misconceptions of what being a Christian truly means.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

DCHunter said:


> Like he said, it appears it boils down to where the heart is.



Welcome to the thread DC.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Unfortunately so do I, but please note that being a Christian is not synonymous with being perfect.  Too many and Believers and Unbelievers alike have horrible misconceptions of what being a Christian truly means.



I'm talking about living in sin... and not treating themselves like homosexuals.


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Unfortunately so do I, but please note that being a Christian is not synonymous with being perfect.  Too many and Believers and Unbelievers alike have horrible misconceptions of *what being a Christian truly means*.



Pretty sure you said in another thread that it means you've got to hate on homosexuals.

No thanks.  I don't judge others by what kind of sex they prefer.  As long as it's consenting adults of course.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 19, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Would he do the same to Jeffrey Dahmer?  Tell him to go and sin no more?



The message of repentance is for everybody.




ambush80 said:


> I don't see it as the same as the adulteress.  She wasn't hurting anybody.



Really?  _Really?_


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 19, 2013)

She might have been hurting her husband's feewings...


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You know, that's why it's impossible to have an intelligent conversation with you.  When the truth doesn't fit your agenda, you either mock it or distort it.  I said previously this does nothing but make you look foolish and your argument weak, but by all means keep it up.  You are doing a remarkable job of showing any would be observers just how intellectually untenable  your position is.



Hey.  Nobody said nothing about intelligent conversation. This is a Witch thread. Go start your own. 


By the way, did I hear you say you were a preacher?


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Sep 19, 2013)

The most beautiful thing about religion is You can believe what You want. and regardless what people say or believe.They don't own the corner market. because it's all hypothetical.So the subject is witches. I believe in witches because a witch told Me that she put a spell on this candle holder and it's circling the earth in orbit as I'm typing and I believe Her....


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

pnome said:


> Pretty sure you said in another thread that it means you've got to hate on homosexuals.



I don't think I would say something I don't believe, but if you want to prove I said that then it's as simple as posting a link to the thread and stating the post number.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> Hey.  Nobody said nothing about intelligent conversation. This is a Witch thread. Go start your own.







drippin' rock said:


> By the way, did I hear you say you were a preacher?



You hiring or firing?


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I don't think I would say something I don't believe, but if you want to prove I said that then it's as simple as posting a link to the thread and stating the post number.



Do you hate sin?  Do you think homosexuals are sinners?  

If the answer to both of these is yes (and I'm pretty sure it is), then you hate homosexuals.

I know you're going to try to draw some line where you "hate the sin but not the sinner".  I don't buy that crap at all.    That's a cop out.  

You posted how your Bible says up and down that homosexuality is sinful.  So, in the face of an unrepentant homosexual, what choice do you have left?  Pray to God that He will make them not homosexual?  Well, then they wouldn't be a homosexual anymore, would they?


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 19, 2013)

pnome said:


> Do you hate sin?  Do you think homosexuals are sinners?
> 
> If the answer to both of these is yes (and I'm pretty sure it is), then you hate homosexuals.



Everyone is a sinner, so it would follow that Christians hate everyone -- which is ridiculous.


----------



## humdandy (Sep 19, 2013)

Love and forgive her for her sins.


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Everyone is a sinner, so it would follow that Christians hate everyone -- which is ridiculous.



Yes, but what happens when a Pastor of a church comes out and says he lied to his wife about going hunting last weekend?

Nothing.

What happens when he says he's gay?

See the difference?


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 19, 2013)

pnome said:


> Yes, but what happens when a Pastor of a church comes out and says he lied to his wife about going hunting last weekend?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> ...




You're implying that "gay" is a special situation.  Let's alter your scenario slightly:


 ... what happens when a Pastor of a church comes out and says he lied to his wife about going hunting last weekend?

Nothing.

What happens when he says he embezzled $100,000 of church money to fund his heroin habit?

See the difference?


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> You're implying that "gay" is a special situation.  Let's alter your scenario slightly:
> 
> 
> ... what happens when a Pastor of a church comes out and says he lied to his wife about going hunting last weekend?
> ...



I would bet it's the exact same thing that would happen if he came out as a homosexual.  

Which lie would be worse you think?  The pastor lying to his wife about hunting last weekend, or the pastor lying to his congregation about his true sexual identity?

Wouldn't it be the right thing for him to do to go ahead and tell his congregation that he was gay?    The members would still kick him out, but at least he'd have been honest.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 19, 2013)

pnome said:


> Which lie would be worse you think?  The pastor lying to his wife about hunting last weekend, or the pastor lying to his congregation about his true sexual identity?



Again, let's alter your scenario:

Which lie would be worse you think?  The pastor lying to his wife about hunting last weekend, or the pastor lying to his wife about sleeping with her best friend?


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Again, let's alter your scenario:
> 
> Which lie would be worse you think?  The pastor lying to his wife about hunting last weekend, or the pastor lying to his wife about sleeping with her best friend?



Sleeping with her best friend sounds worse to me.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 19, 2013)

pnome said:


> Sleeping with her best friend sounds worse to me.



Agreed.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 19, 2013)

I thought this was about witches?


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I thought this was about witches?



My fault.  I really need to stop posting in this forum.  I really do.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 19, 2013)

There was witches and magic in A lion, A Witch and a Wardrobe, but that was written by a Christian, so it's ok. 


Harry Potter on the other hand....No No:




Oh, to answer the OP, I believe in witches.  I just don't believe they actually have special powers, unless the power of suggestion counts.....


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 19, 2013)

pnome said:


> My fault.  I really need to stop posting in this forum.  I really do.



Yeah, you & me both....


But, on the other hand... I think that if Jesus encountered a person who was a witch, forgiveness and mercy on the person involved would prevail and he would cast out the demons that caused the evil. 

However, the Bible states that "You shall not permit a sorceress to live." EXODUS 22:18     King James version interprets "sorceress" as "witch". Same to me. 

But, as we know, Jesus came long after Exodus and brought new rules. Thoughts?


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I think that if Jesus encountered a person who was a witch, forgiveness and mercy on the person involved would prevail



Gotta agree there.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

pnome said:


> Do you hate sin?  Do you think homosexuals are sinners?
> 
> If the answer to both of these is yes (and I'm pretty sure it is), then you hate homosexuals.
> 
> I know you're going to try to draw some line where you "hate the sin but not the sinner".  I don't buy that crap at all.    That's a cop out.



Not my problem, but that's how it is.  It's almost as if you despise Christians so much you want me to hate them to give you validation.  Sorry, but I don't.



pnome said:


> You posted how your Bible says up and down that homosexuality is sinful.



It is.



pnome said:


> So, in the face of an unrepentant homosexual, what choice do you have left?



Just like you would with any other person.  Tell them the truth and love them.


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> It's almost as if you despise Christians



I don't despise all Christians.  I despise Christians who fight to keep homosexuals as second class citizens. 

Always trying to impose their religion on others by force of law.  

"Marriage must be one man and one woman because that's what my Bible says!"  

As if the government should care what a religious book says.  

You want to tell me that Jesus is the son of the almighty creator of heaven and Earth?  I'll listen.  You want to tell me that two people who love each other can't enjoy the same rights as two other people who love each other and you'll be talking to a wall.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 21, 2013)

pnome said:


> No thanks.  I don't judge others by what kind of sex they prefer.  As long as it's consenting adults of course.


Why the qualification?


----------



## HawgJawl (Sep 26, 2013)

In 1 Samuel 28 Saul has a medium to call Samuel from the dead and has a conversation with Samuel.  Samuel gave Saul "Godly" advise which would seem to rule out Samuel being sent by an evil spirit.


----------



## JFS (Sep 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Why the qualification?



Which part troubles you, consent or adults?  Just want to be clear if you are advocating non-consensual sex with minors, sex with minors or just rape in general.


----------

